# Tearstain pics B&F tearlax



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Just wanted all to see the difference in walter since on tearlax 3 weeks. I have been using stain fader product also but can see white hair growing in where there was that terrible red stain. I just love the look of sweet innocence on my boys face, he is anything but! if you click on thumbnails you can see really close view.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Big difference!! Walter is so handsome.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank u so much for sharing the pics. I'm going to order tearlax today for my miu miu. I hope to get similar results. He looks so good.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Amazing results on your darling Walter...too be honest I never thought those tear removal products worked at all because my clients were all swearing they were using them correctly and continuously...hmmmm...guess some them were fibbing. Will you keep us updated monthly for a while so I can see long term results?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I was about to order it but suddenly I'm not so impressed. It does contain an antibiotic agent - one that isn't studied. "Eyebright" is an herb that has been used for centuries to treat eye and sinus infections.

Here is an abstract of one piece of research:
Prospective Cohort Trial of <i>Euphrasia</i> Single-Dose Eye Drops in Conjunctivitis | Abstract

I'll stick to a well-researched antibiotic (Tylosin) versus one that is virtually unknown.

Just don't tell yourself this product is not an antibacteria and is therefore safe. Your vet will have the same opinion about this product as tylosin products -- innappropriate use of antibiotics.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking at your study tortoise it looks like it was very effective with one person with a slightly worse condition. If this herb has been used for centuries for this purpose I am not sure I understand your objection. It is not an antibiotic is it?


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic poodle, the tearlax is sprinkled on the dogs food, I mix it in. the stain remover product that I have used on his face has to be used at least twice and as much as six times a day depending on the severity of the stain. I try to use it at least 4 or five times a day. My first thread on my update on my trial with tearlax will give you a link to the stain remover product. I used it because I am not the most patient person and I hated the look of the staining. makes my boy look sad and unkept even though he isn't. Thanks to tortoise's info though, I will be doing some research and will contact the tearlax people about it. As well as talking to my vet. better safe than sorry.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think it is a good idea to check with your vet. Your results are impressive but even herbs can be harmful so I would hold off unless the vets gives it the OK. Walter does look amazing though. Did you start the stain fader at the same time? Tortoise - where does it say eyebright is an antibiotic agent - I am missing something. I am surprised I am not seeing more positive feedback on the internet if dogs are having the improvement Walter has shown. I wonder if it is the stain fader and not the tearlax?


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

CT girl, you have a valid point, I had been doing the tearlax for two weeks before starting the stain fader. I can really see the difference on Walter 's privates. he is a neat freak and has to lick himself every time he pees and the hair there was all red too, now it is growing in white and I have not used the fader there. I looked up the herb Eyebright and it is a natural antibacterial herb as opposed to tylosin being a man made antiboitic. WE see his vet next week and I will check with her. We all have to do for our animals what we think is best and while herbs should be checked out also, right now I am comfortable with the info I have seen so far. There are some before and after photos on the tearlax home page if you would like to check it out. Just for the record, I am in no way affileated with the tearlax company. I just believe in sharing!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Waltersmom - no criticism intended. I am super careful as Swizzle had a platlette incident and I need to clear anything with the vet. Swizzle is OK and the platlette problem resolved on its own but now I am totally paranoid. I hope you get the all clear on this and that I do too because Walter's results are nothing short of amazing and I do hate those ugly stains. The ingredients do look OK to me too. Thank you for posting this especially with the before and after pictures. I never thought you were affiliated with the company - hardly your first thread which makes your review better than any on their site as we know it is independant.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and I will definetly check out the site. I think herbal antibiotics are safer than man made myself-even honey is antibactirial.That just my opinion. Ct Girl how about some details on the platellete problem?


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

CTgirl, I understand your leariness compleetly and do not blame you nor did I think you were being critical. The only reason I put the disclaimer was that other forums I have belonged to required that in order to keep venders away. Also in all fairness I did clip walters face down which made a big difference right away, but like I said before, all the stains from walter licking himself are growing out leaving the white roots showing. Also he had some staining around his mouth and that is gone. Time will tell. I shouldn't have to use the stain fader much longer and will be able to tell more when I clip his face again. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Looking at your study tortoise it looks like it was very effective with one person with a slightly worse condition. If this herb has been used for centuries for this purpose I am not sure I understand your objection. It is not an antibiotic is it?


It is an antibiotic. It is unstudied so side effects and long term effects are not known.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I do think it is a good idea to check with your vet. Your results are impressive but even herbs can be harmful so I would hold off unless the vets gives it the OK. Walter does look amazing though. Did you start the stain fader at the same time? Tortoise - where does it say eyebright is an antibiotic agent - I am missing something. I am surprised I am not seeing more positive feedback on the internet if dogs are having the improvement Walter has shown. I wonder if it is the stain fader and not the tearlax?


It doesn't say on the website. It was all too good to be true so I looked up the ingredients to find out which one is "active". I was also suspicious because the results were equal to using an antibiotic. (haha, because it is.  )


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

This is kind of hard because I actually agree with all three of you. Overuse of unnessary antibiotics has turned out to be distasterous to human and pets alike,as now they are finding super bugs that antibiotics cannot kill. However I have also seen pets who have watery eyes and excessive staining from licking privates and feet,which begins as a mostly cosmetic problem and then ballons into massive medical problems. The skin under the eyes becomes yeasty and crusty and then degrades until its just a smelly bloody mess when you wipe off the crud. I think that should certainly be avoided if possible.So again I agree with both waltersmom and tortoise and ctgirl .....careful use of product along with vet approved program to resolve systemic issues and as short of use of antibiotics as possible. Am I making any sense?? Sometimes I ramble...


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> This is kind of hard because I actually agree with all three of you. Overuse of unnessary antibiotics has turned out to be distasterous to human and pets alike,as now they are finding super bugs that antibiotics cannot kill. However I have also seen pets who have watery eyes and excessive staining from licking privates and feet,which begins as a mostly cosmetic problem and then ballons into massive medical problems. The skin under the eyes becomes yeasty and crusty and then degrades until its just a smelly bloody mess when you wipe off the crud. I think that should certainly be avoided if possible.So again I agree with both waltersmom and tortoise and ctgirl .....careful use of product along with vet approved program to resolve systemic issues and as short of use of antibiotics as possible. Am I making any sense?? Sometimes I ramble...


Yes it makes sense. 

I see lots of nasty things from excessive tearing and licking at work. Sometimes it is more than a cosmetic problem.

I used Angel Eyes against my vet's recommendation. It's a risk, but a known risk. I have been looking into non-antibiotic products without finding anything that seems to work. My dog is going back on Angel Eyes today. He is starting to get faintly brown and his breath is foul again.

My fiance (who is a vet) asked me if I've been brushing his teeth daily. :blush: I've been using Virbac Aquadent in the water and got lax on teeth brushing. I did not make the connection, but he is probably right (as usual.  )

I am hoping to find something that will keep my dog clear when he is not getting Angel Eyes. I won't give it continuously. I need his face perfectly stain free until June 2013 for a grooming competition. After that I can go back to a clean face and it won't matter.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Your fiance is a vet? Wow ! That must be soooo great! Dream Team...are you going in to business together? Congrats....I love working with my husband...he bathes and pre trims I finish....we both smell like wet dog so no complaints..LOL..


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

fantastic poodle said:


> Thanks for the info and I will definetly check out the site. I think herbal antibiotics are safer than man made myself-even honey is antibactirial.That just my opinion. Ct Girl how about some details on the platellete problem?


When Swizzle had his one year check up he had a blood test. The platelet count was low. The vet took a blood smear and checked his count herself to make sure the lab did not make a mistake. Her results agreed with the lab count. We waited a few weeks and she tested him again. She checked the sample herself instead of sending it out to a lab. His count was much better but still low. We waited another few weeks and his platelet were in the normal range and much better looking, I guess they like them fat. We don't know why this happened. It was not from a shot as he had not had his one year shots yet just his puppy shots months ago. Low platelet count has a number of causes all of which are really bad -you can go from a dog that looks fine to a dead dog in a day. In a very small number of cases it will show up in a test then go away in a relatively short time with no treatment needed which was the case with Swizzle. 

My vet was fantastic. She only charged me for one blood test - about 35 bucks and never charged me for an office visit for all those blood tests even thogh she checked Swizzle each time. She also would check the slide while I waited so I knew right away what his count was. I now know lots of ways to tell if a dog is hemorraging as she taught me what to look for and showed me pictures.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> Your fiance is a vet? Wow ! That must be soooo great! Dream Team...are you going in to business together? Congrats....I love working with my husband...he bathes and pre trims I finish....we both smell like wet dog so no complaints..LOL..


:lol:

Yeah, he owns the vet clinic. I groom there. 

I'm his most difficult customer, lol. I steal his vet textbooks and constantly ask "why"! There are some serious perks to his job, I got super lucky that the perfect man for me happens to be a vet. Then again, spending 1/2 the night at the clinic with an emergency isn't so fun, and stuck home on his on-call weekends isn't so great either.

Sorry, off topic.

I don't believe that natural sources are safer than synthetic. Natural is not automatically safe. Herbal is not automatically safe. Lots of natural things can harm or kill us!

Natural products have variation. The concentration of active ingredients is unknown. The prduct will vary according to growing conditions, year-to-year weather patterns, what part of the plant is harvested, for example. How do you know what your dog is getting and how do you compare? What are the long-term consequences? We don't know.

I'll take a well-known risk versus an unknown risk. If something goes wrong with my dog on Angel Eyes (tylosin), we can calculate the exact amount my dog has recieved. We can look up the information for what to do. If something goes wrong with an herbal product, we can only guess, give supportive care and hope for the best.

Tylosin has been studied in long-term use and implications for producing drug-resistant bacteria. That is important information if you're deciding to keep a dog on antibiotics for weeks or months! The same information is not available for herbal antibiotics.

Edited to add that tylosin does not need to be created synthetically, it does occur naturally.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank God for your vet being as diligent as she was .That must have been scary to go through. Is this a breed specific type of problem and does it mainly affect puppies?


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Tortoise ....as you probably already know Im always on the hunt for new info and products so I can give my clients the best possible advice on keeping their pets healthy and happy. All new products are not even safe and many are certainly not effective....although for nearly everyone I tell them to check first with their vets. I really like your explanation ....is it okay if I print it out as a handout to my clients?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, that's fine. I'm struggling to find something I can offer to clients. Obviously I'm not allowed to recommend anything with antibacterial properties.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

fantastic poodle said:


> Thank God for your vet being as diligent as she was .That must have been scary to go through. Is this a breed specific type of problem and does it mainly affect puppies?


No, low platelets are not breed specific. Your risk is a little higher with a puppy but it can happen at any age as their are many causes most of which are very serious - bone marrow issues, autoImmune, cancer, disorders of the spleen ect.


----------

